# Propane and -30 degrees



## drjongy

Even though it is going to be unbelievably cold this weekend I'm still heading to the house on LOW. I've had a couple people tell me my furnace might not work because the propane has a hard time vaporizing when it gets this cold. We have a 100 lb tank so I was hoping this might help. What about wrapping the tank with an electric blanket?


----------



## MOSSBACK

If your 100lb bottle is full it should'nt be a problem propane quits vaporizing at-44 below.

shake it up a few times if you are having a problem.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

One other thing we have done is to bring the tank inside for a while. Granted they are big and heavy, but it might be worth it. Or take a couple 20lber with you and the ability to connect them to your heater and leave them inside with you.


----------



## njsimonson

Or break out a 5/8 inch drill bit, and just drill a new hole in the side of the tank! 

Saw a meth-head do that once on TV to an anhydrous tank. Results=Very Funny...not so much for the meth-head.


----------



## Maverick

Just to let you know it might be colder than -40, right now in TRF it is -46 with windchill!


----------



## drjongy

I think windchill only applies to living creatures where self-generated heat is being taken away faster through convection and evaporation because of the wind.

I don't think it applies to inanimate obejcts...I could be wrong, any meteorologists out there?


----------



## Maverick

Just warning you that's Fookin cold up here. It is -25 with out windchill. Good luck. I'll be in a house laying next to a fire place. I had to walk a block to class and couldn't keep my eyes open for longer than 10 seconds. They started tearing up it is so cold.


----------



## drjongy

It's not going to be any fun getting the house opened up, that's for sure, but since we just put it out there the past weekend I can hardly keep myself away.

At least this will give us a real good test on the house systems, particularly the furnace. Supposed to be 35,000 BTU's.


----------



## Maverick

The fact you caught fish never helps either! Good luck, and bundle up!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

-10 here, It will be minus single digits below zero here for lows and plus singles for highs this weekend, which is a heat wave compared to what I saw for Devils Lake. Yow! I think my leftover shiner minnows that I have preserved nicely all week in the warm basement won't know what the heck hit em' when it's time for them to go to work. They will probably have to do a slow transition to the garage first. Good luck to you fellas' this weekend, stay warm.
:beer:


----------



## drjongy

Leaving in about 15 minutes, already -15. I sure hope the heater works tonight. I have a Mr. Heater and a couple electric heaters for backup. I'm also bringing the electric blanket to wrap around the tank just in case.

Have a good weekend to all! :beer:


----------



## drjongy

No problems with the propane or generator this weekend. My vehicle was another story. Setup on the icehouse that night was not much fun as it was about -25 and windy when we got there, but otherwise the fishing was real good again.


----------



## zogman

And the fishing was..........................
Which corner of the lake were you on?


----------



## drjongy

Fishing has been real good the past couple weeks. We are just outside Zipple Bay, North of Williams.


----------



## Maverick

Good to hear good things from this weekend. Our friends that got togethor in DL didn't fare as well!


----------



## drjongy

I bet it was real cold in a bunch of portables...we didn't even bring ours up to LOW this past weekend.

We put our house on Devils Lake the previous three years and just had too many days of poor fishing. We always said the next year it would be on lake of the woods. Well this year we finally did it, and just over the past couple weekends I can't believe we didn't do it sooner.


----------

